
How to Wipe the Hard Drive of Your Own Mind–Work Less and Get More S*It Done - calmAscent
http://www.calmascent.com/blog2
======
2squirrels
> This is not a fluffy article about meditation

Proceeds to articulate how to meditate successfully and the benefits of doing
so(albeit avoiding over-use of the word itself), then suggests you download an
app ( by _an_ app I mean _their_ app) to facilitate this

Hm

